# Power Pro Super 8 Slick



## gründler (29. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TThN2xF7tc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIVSWjRFxBg


Hat schon jemand das vergnügen die Neuheit sein eigen zu nennen???

Wenn ja verspricht sie das was sie drüber Werben erzählen.... oder ist eher fail???

Weil habe 2 mal Power Pro normal,1 x Gelb und 1 x Rot in 0,10mm und in 0.13mm,und die gelbe ist langsam fertig mit der Welt,nun überleg ich gleich die "Weltneuheit" zu kaufen statt die alte.


lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Mach mal und dann schreibste einen schönen Bericht.#6:m


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Erstmal lass ich sie mir zu meinem Händler kommen,dann nehm ich sie unter die Lupe (Fussel-test...etc.)ja und wenn das ok ist dann können wir über kauf und evtl. Bericht reden.

Was mich jetzt schon ein bißchen "Nervt" es gibt sie erst ab Stärke 0,15mm nicht darunter,das ist schade sehr schade.

Glaube auch nicht das sie schon jemand sein eigen nennt hier in DE.aber der tröööt kann ja auch zur erfahrung/austausch......für die Zukunft dienen. 


lg


----------



## Schlebusch (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

weiss jemand oder kann jemand abschätzen wann ungefähr sie auch aufm deutschen markt erhältlich sein wird??


----------



## Fragezeichen (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

...PowerPro expects the first braid deliveries to happen in August/September 2011...

Quelle: http://www.fishing-tackle.co.uk/power-pro-super-8-slick-best-braided-line-efftex-2011/

Ich denke mal da kann man in Deutschland noch etwas länger warten, wir sind nicht unbedingt ein wichtiger Markt.


So nebenbei bemerkt: gibt auch schon ne ganze Weile Schnur aus 8 Einzelfäden z.B. von Sufix...die hatte ich zwar selber noch nicht, fische aber die Performance Braid von denen und kann mich nicht beschweren. Kannste dir ja evt. zum Vergleich (oder als "Vorschau") auch mal zum Händler kommen lassen.

MFG
Das Fragezeichen


----------



## grazy04 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

gibts seit ner Weile auch von Daiwa und Gamakatsu
also nicht wirklich was neues


----------



## Gemini (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Ich habe diese Woche ein Muster der Super8Slick zum Testen bekommen und bisher ist der Eindruck sehr positiv.

Stronger, Thinner, Smoother, Quieter steht auf der Packung...

Die Schnur ist wirklich duenn und rund, koennte fast sein dass hier mal nicht total gelogen wird beim tatsaechlichen Durchmesser 

Das Wickelbild ist bei der gleichen Rolle um Laengen besser als 
mit meiner Rapala Titanium, siehe Bild















Beim Einholen ist sie deutlich leiser als meine Vergleichsschnuere (PowerPro, Stroft, Rapala), beim Werfen aber knistert sie. Kann sein dass sich das noch gibt.

Auch ist die Schnur "out of the box" recht steif, werfen tue ich trotzdem 10 bis 15% weiter als mit einer vergleichbaren Multifilen. Das mehr an Wurfweite ist fuer mich kein Kriterium, 
das Gesamtpaket gefaellt mir aber sehr gut. 

Leider konnte ich nur eine in Gelb bekommen, werde mir aber verschiedene Staerken der AquaGreen und TimberBrown besorgen sobald ich nochmal Bedarf habe.


----------



## wallerwoller (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

also ich habe ein teststück dieser schnur....
und wenn ich sie mit druck durch die finger ziehe macht sie danach einen sehr platten eindruck


----------



## Gemini (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Moin Wallerwoller

Ich hab die Schnur mit Druck durch die Ostsee gezogen mit 
kleinen Mefos und grossen Tangbuendeln hintendran, bisher 
kommt die mir immer noch rund vor, ist vielleicht auch nur
meine subjektive Wahrnehmung.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (6. November 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Gibt es denn schon neue Erkenntnisse/Erfahrungen mit der Schnurr und gibt es irgendwelche Gemeinsamkeiten/Unterschiede zur Nanofil?


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon neue Erkenntnisse/Erfahrungen mit der Schnurr und gibt es irgendwelche Gemeinsamkeiten/Unterschiede zur Nanofil?



Ich habe die Schnur seit letzter Woche, werde ein Teststück wegschicken zur REM Vermessung im Vergleich zur normalen PP (gleiche Tragkraft)

Unterschied zur Nanofil:

Die Schnur hällt die Angabe die sie verspricht im Gegensatz zur Nanofil.

Trockentests wurden bereits gemacht, hier meine Auswertung vom letzten Donnerstag:



> So, die S8S 10 lb Test ist gerade angekommen, erster Eindruck:
> 
> - scheinbar dicker als die Standard PP
> - komplett andere Flechtung, wenn man die Schnur zusammendrückt sieht man die "8" Flechtung
> ...





> Erste Tests im trockenen wurden gestern durchgeführt.
> 
> Testaufbau:
> Haken - Knoten -Schnur (~0,3-0,5m) - Knoten - Haltestange
> ...



Selben Test mit der Nanofil gemacht, sie ist immer im Knoten gerissen egal bei welcher Belastung (ab 2,5 kg) getestet wurde die 0,15er aus F+F Aktion.

Die PP wird aufgespult und weitergetestet (Statio + BC), die Nanofil definitiv nicht (ist bereits im Müll gelandet), ich brauche keine Schnur die beim Anschlag reisst.


----------



## wallerwoller (7. November 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

also nachdem ich die nano und die super8 getestet habe und beide nicht  gut abgeschnitten haben (meinem pers. empfindung nach platt wie ne flunder)...bin ich durch mit dem zeug...hab jetzt ne stroft drauf und gut is#6


----------



## Andy.F (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

Also meine sind nicht platt habe eine 15 und 65 lbs
Aber aus USA wie immer finde die besser vielleicht nur eine persönliche Empfindung und der Preis ist auch gut oder besser wie bei uns.


----------



## jungt6 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*

top schnur genau wie vorher die normale PP ich sag nur kaufen hab auch die Daiwa 8 Braid in gebrauch auch ne top schnur etwas weicher als die PP aber für mich beides top schnüre


----------



## tomnet (23. September 2012)

*AW: Power Pro Super 8 Slick*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> also ich habe ein teststück dieser schnur....
> und wenn ich sie mit druck durch die finger ziehe macht sie danach einen sehr platten eindruck



Hi wallerwoller,
ich ziehe die Schnur immer durchs Wasser, am Ende mit einem Köder bestückt ;-) . 
Ich habe bestimmt schon 1 Million Würfe mit der "alten" Power Pro gemacht und kann sagen, dass die Slick 8 wirklich einige Verbesserungen in sich birgt. Das bezieht sich vor allem auf die Wurfweite. Sie zieht auch eine etwas unauffälligere Spur auf der Wasseroberfläche. Ich konnte bisher keine Schwächen gegenüber der "alten" feststellen.
Gruß tomnet


----------

